
Google did what I suggested in 2010 - obilgic
http://oguzbilgic.com/signing-into-chrome.html
======
mvkel
Does this mean I get to say Apple did what I suggested in March of 2009?
<http://karmcity.com/post/457611779/os-x-app-store>

------
waffle_ss
This doesn't belong on HN. I'm not smarter for having read this.

------
bmelton
Inroads to cloud settings were being made well before 2010. Xmarks was pretty
close to that ideal as early as 2008 IIRC, and I'm not a 100% certain that
cloud-based settings weren't present in Google Chrome in 2010 (in dev builds,
if at all.)

On the one hand, it's somewhat inevitable, really, and it's that thought that
keeps me from carping too loudly about having built (and launched) a carbon
copy of Digg about three weeks before Kevin Rose did. Sure, it was a novel
idea, but it was also inevitable, in the sense that automating a human-curated
process almost always is.

~~~
obilgic
At that time, they were all about syncing data between 2 of Your browsers,
that was somewhat different from my suggestion which is being able sign in you
friends browser and sign out when you are done.

Btw, I am not saying that I am the first one though who this, I am sure
someone else(Google?) did before me. But that was just my pure prediction and
It happened, I am quite happy with that.

Also, thanks for your insights.

~~~
bmelton
I wasn't trying to diminish the idea, as it was clearly a good one.

The point though, that even if they were there even partially is that things
were trending that way already, and would have likely gotten there with or
without anyone steering it.

Still though, always good to be thinking of things before they happen, and
trend-prediction is essential for engineers / developers / designers / web
workers, so kudos.

